# Bringing home my first handgun tommorow....**Updated with Pic**



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

I Will be picking up my XD40 tommorow after the 10 day waiting period...finally....

I wanted to get some advice on things that I should look for, inspect, when I bring it home?

Any particular things I should be checking for?

Any thing that I should do before shooting it?

Thanks


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Clean it up and go shoot the hell out of it! I love my XD 40!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The first purchase is a great feeling.:mrgreen:

Is it new? If so, like twomode said, give it a good cleaning and then lube it according to the book. Be safe!


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Pokerhitman said:


> I Will be picking up my XD40 tommorow after the 10 day waiting period...finally....
> 
> I wanted to get some advice on things that I should look for, inspect, when I bring it home?
> 
> ...


Hold the xd in your hands. Flick the goofy beavertail around and feel sadness that it has one. Go to the gun shop tomorrow and fondle an H&K. USP of any caliber, and you will begin to know the true meaning of buyers remorse.


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

dosborn said:


> The first purchase is a great feeling.:mrgreen:
> 
> Is it new? If so, like twomode said, give it a good cleaning and then lube it according to the book. Be safe!


Yes it is new....I purchased it from the local gun shop here (Vacaville, northern Ca.).
I actually shopped around looking for the best price I could find and seemed to be around the same everywhere I looked...$599.

As far as buyers remorse goes, I think I will be fine, the shop here will let you shoot 5 rounds from any gun they have for sale for like $4.50, so I shot around 10 diffrent guns before I decided on the XD40, just personal choice, it fit perfectly in my hand, I actually like the safety features of the gun, the value that you got with the purchase (the accesories that came with the gun), and the gun is just pretty too, imo.

Thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't provide any details about the XD as I don't own one. 

My only advise is as always be safe.



W


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Waiting period*

I was looking at some XD40's, I went with the Walther P99 .40 in the end....love it...anyways, all I wanted to say was how much it must suck to have to wait that 10 day waiting period...MA screws up alot of things for us gun owners, but luckily there is no waiting period...I picked what I wanted...and I took it home that day...It figures your in CA...its the left coast MA..!!...good luck with your new toy man, be safe and have fun!


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

ArmyGuy2358 said:


> I was looking at some XD40's, I went with the Walther P99 .40 in the end....love it...anyways, all I wanted to say was how much it must suck to have to wait that 10 day waiting period...MA screws up alot of things for us gun owners, but luckily there is no waiting period...I picked what I wanted...and I took it home that day...It figures your in CA...its the left coast MA..!!...good luck with your new toy man, be safe and have fun!


Ya...waiting 10 days is not even the worst part, not being able to get a ccw is the part that blows.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Pokerhitman said:


> I Will be picking up my XD40 tommorow after the 10 day waiting period...finally....
> 
> I wanted to get some advice on things that I should look for, inspect, when I bring it home?
> 
> ...


I say read manual, field strip the weapon Oil, clean, and grease parts according to manual and then put back together do this 5 or 6 times to get really comfy with it and then name her before taking her to the range and have safe fun.


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the responses, I brought "Shelby" home last night, I read the manual and field stripped her a couple times to check out the gun and become a little more familiar with her.

Unforntuanetly I had to get to bed early for work, (I only work friday, saturday, and sunday...3 x 12hr days) so I didnt get to spend alot of time, but I will be breaking her in on Monday morning at the range.

The only part I was disappointed about was my package was missing the Springfield Armory "American Flag" sticker...:smt076...someone must have snagged it while I was waiting the 10 days.....grrrrr....

Pictures to follow soon....


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

enjoy Shelby, put her through the test on Monday...and if she cooks and cleans thats not bad either..haha


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I would go to my county Sheriff's Office and ask if I could take a Defensive pistol course and show them you will support them and abide by the laws and they are more likely to grant you a permit.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Jammer said:


> I would go to my county Sheriff's Office and ask if I could take a Defensive pistol course and show them you will support them and abide by the laws and they are more likely to grant you a permit.


Try that in maryland. You'll likely either get laughed at, or have a couple obese men in uniforms patting you down and questioning you.


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

"Shelby"...:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice, congrats


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

you get to take her out yet? Looks good..congrats!


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

ArmyGuy2358 said:


> you get to take her out yet? Looks good..congrats!


Yes sir, I put 50 rounds thru her yesterday, and she performed flawlessly :mrgreen:, cant wait to get some more range time in.

On a side note, I contacted my local Sheriff department and they told me that all ccw's are issued thru the city police department, I called the city police and they are sendming me out a "packet" that includes an application and the fees associated with a concelaed weapon permit, so, I am keeping my fingers crossed that they will allow me to obtain one.


----------



## boostin20 (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> Try that in maryland. You'll likely either get laughed at, or have a couple obese men in uniforms patting you down and questioning you.


Well I lived in Maryland in Carrol County and went to MSP depot there in Westminster and they did not laugh at me they gave me the name and number of the State Trooper that provided the course. Not all that are in Maryland act like they are from East Baltimore Bro. There are other places besides Highland town LOL.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Jammer said:


> I would go to my county Sheriff's Office and ask if I could take a Defensive pistol course and show them you will support them and abide by the laws and they are more likely to grant you a permit.


I don"t know what your illness is but please keep it in GA.

tumbleweed


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

TOF said:


> I don"t know what your illness is but please keep it in GA.
> 
> tumbleweed


LOL I hear you not a sickness just law enforcement here aren't in high crime areas and do not treat people as though they are. Like I said there are places in the world where not everyone is a a$$ho!3. I guess the Fire dept. would freak if you walked into a fire dept. and asked do you have a public safety course on how to prevent house fires. Hey there where you live they might detain you wait for the cops to come and search you to make sure you did not have any arsenal equipment on you hey maybe you are concealing a 10 gallon gas can and some matches, WOW I can't imagine being in a place where everyone is wound up tighter than a banjo string. I know you know what a Banjo is don't you? Hey maybe if I walked into a Music store and asked if they had a instructor that taught Piano lessons they would call the cops thinking I was concealing a Piano on me or something, or maybe looking to steal one LOL.


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a new XD/9mm and really like it (post changed to make nice).


----------



## blacknite51 (Sep 20, 2009)

jeez...i thought we were suppose to get along on here.


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Feb 16, 2010)

blacknite51 said:


> jeez...i thought we were suppose to get along on here.


Yep, sorry.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Pokerhitman said:


> "Shelby"...:smt1099


is that trigger that extends more towards the muzzle some sort of safety? that looks REALLY weird, and doesn't seem to make much sense, how are you supposed to function test the safety mechanism if the saftey is on the trigger?


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

Im not sure if I understand the question....that is only one of the 2 external safety functions of the weapon, the other is a safety on the backside of the grip.

Both of the safetys must be engaged in order for the weapon to fire.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

Gunners_Mate said:


> is that trigger that extends more towards the muzzle some sort of safety? that looks REALLY weird, and doesn't seem to make much sense, how are you supposed to function test the safety mechanism if the saftey is on the trigger?


have u never seen a glock?


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

That is sweet, been wanting to get one of those for sometime


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! I love my XD.40! I have about 4000 rounds thru it. Never has had a problem... My wife went for thr XDsc9....both are great guns. Enjoy it.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

To answer your question, that is the trigger safety. Both that safety and the grip safety must be engaged or the weapon will not fire. More commonly called a "drop" safety if I recall. Meaning the weapon cannot fire if dropped. It took me a little getting used to as well.


----------



## whoaitswee (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice choice. My first was recently as well. the 3.8 xdm 9. I love it. Saw the 40 was just released too.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

*nice gun*

I bought an XDM 9mm and really thought it was a nice gun, Never had a problem with it and it shot and cleaned up really nicely..however i was bitten by the Kimber bug and sold it.. I enjoy my Kimbers and they shoot great also... but i do regret selling that XDM 9.. one reason was it was a little too large to carry concealed, but now with the new smaller 3.8 i am thinking of getting another one. Gonna check them out at the gun show this weekend. 
Good luck with yours I am sure you will really enjoy it. :smt023
Rocker


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently bought a XD 9 sc and love it! I too tried several different guns and kept coming back to the xd. I have fired about 250 rounds and it has been flawless. Easy tight groups at 10 yards. To be sure there are prettier guns but I don't think that there are any better for the price. Enjoy.


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm VERY happy with my XDM40 3.8.


----------

